# Melo, Wade, Bron named Captains for Team USA



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

...USA head coach Mike Krzyzewski announced today. "From the very start they have asserted themselves and showed leadership through how hard they worked, their cooperation and the fact that they wanted to be like everyone else. They didn't come in as stars, they came in as members of the team. Everyone looks up to them and they look up to them even more now because they have set such a good example. It was a pretty easy decision to select those three guys."


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice, all from the 03 draft class, all being the big stars of the 03 draft.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Damn, I thought only one player could be chosen as a captain. If we had known it would be 3, it would've been obvious.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shady™ said:


> Damn, I thought only one player could be chosen as a captain. If we had known it would be 3, it would've been obvious.


A lot of teams have two or three. Like in Philly I think for awhile Iverson, Snow, and Mckie were all captains.

Think of this less as a monarchy and more an oligarchy. The three of them have been pretty monolithic so far. I've heard they've been hanging out a lot, and have basically adopted Chris Paul as their bag boy.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

What do you mean by monolithic futuristxen?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i think its well-deserved. all 3 can bring something different "leadership-wise". theyve been killing other teams.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> i think its well-deserved. all 3 can bring something different "leadership-wise". theyve been killing other teams.


Correction, Melo has been killing other teams.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

no the team without all those pentrations from Lebron,Wade,and Chris Paul, Carmelo wouldnt have the luxury of getting those open shots. He clearly is thebets shooter out of all of them.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

t1no said:


> Correction, Melo has been killing other teams.


If you look at the cumulative stats from the exhibitions it is pretty clear that Carmelo is just getting more shots and that he's hitting from outside.Melo is shooting 56% from the field,but that puts him sixth on the team behind Miller 72% Howard 69% Lebron 65% Chris Paul 59% and DWade 57%.He's just taken more shots than everyone else(7 more than Lebron and 20 more than Wade).Everyone on this team has gotten lots of breakaways and wide open shots,but Anthony has been more agressive than the others and he's not really outplaying the teams' other stars when you take all aspects of the game into account.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Shady™ said:


> Damn, I thought only one player could be chosen as a captain. If we had known it would be 3, it would've been obvious.


Should have read this thread...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=292111



TM said:


> A gimmie, IMO. The guy already has everyone's respect, considering what he accomplished less than 4 months ago. Plus the guy brings it every day. How about Anthony as another captain? K has had some glowing things to say about Carmello. Keep in mind, this is a Mike Krzyzewski team. He's been known to have 4 captains before.


Somewhat prophetic.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I really don't like the concept of having more than 1 captain. 

3 will lead to a lot of different messages and can make tha players pretty confused.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

t1no said:


> Correction, Melo has been killing other teams.


Correction, he is only averaging 1 more ppg than LeBron on a poorer percentage. I don't know what's up with the Melo overhyping lately, but he isn't completely outplaying everyone else.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> 3 will lead to a lot of different messages and can make tha players pretty confused.


:laugh:

Are you being serious?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

TM said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Are you being serious?


Yes.

At least one of them need to have the final say on things.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

final say about what?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The job is team captain,not il commandante.Coach K has that job sewn up.


----------

